

Google Nexus 4 Alert - Powered By Twilio - jfolkins
http://www.acloudtree.com/google-nexus-4-alert-powered-by-twilio/

======
bdcravens
$AAPL took a beating due to poor stock levels of the iPhone 5. Two months
after release you need to write software and tap into an API to have a shot at
buying a Nexus 4? A similar failure.

~~~
jfolkins
Yeah. Since perspective is one of the few things I can control, I just look at
it in economic terms. Supply is short. Demand is high. I'll do what I can for
a slight edge. :)

